# Prozac Weekly



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I started taking the new Prozac Weekly in July. Well my doc just took me off of it because of a few side effects I was having. First my weight went up 15 pounds. Then I was having weakness in my legs. Anybody else have problem like this with the prozac weekly?


----------

